# PRTS courses on YouTube



## arapahoepark (Jul 16, 2018)

PRTS courses on YouTube

Not sure how many or aware or if this has been previously posted but:
https://m.youtube.com/user/PuritanSeminary

Reactions: Like 4


----------

